# breeder stalling on letting me pick my puppy?



## precalc (Jul 4, 2010)

I am buying a purebred puppy for the first time. The breeder has a decent reputation as far as I know. The problem is that the puppies are now six weeks old and I still have not been allowed to select my puppy. The puppy won't come home until it is eight weeks old, but I assumed I'd be able to select my puppy before the day I brought it home. The breeder says she is taking one of the puppies for herself and that there is one other person before me (who I guess got second pick for putting down a deposit before I put mine down) who is out of town and still hasn't chosen her puppy. The breeder says she likes to wait as long as possible before selecting the puppy she is going to keep for herself. So I am left waiting. It doesn't seem fair to me, especially since I am paying $1,500. I feel like I should be given an exact date as to when I can come to pick my puppy (I paid the deposit last month). I'm not too keen on visiting the litter before these other puppies have been selected because I'd like to only have the available puppies to choose from. Does this situation sound normal?


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

It's actually pretty common for breeders to want to wait about 12 weeks before adopting out their puppies. For one thing its better for the puppies themselves and the breeder can watch for show qualities that develop so they can choose the best dogs to continue their own lines. I'm surprised she doesn't want you visiting the litter at all though, but again thats her choice in how she raises the puppies. It's possible she doesn't want you to fall in love with one puppy in particular and then have to tell you that its taken by the person ahead of you or by herself. I know I'd be disappointed if only one puppy in the litter really appealed to me and then I couldn't have it. Much easier to see the available puppies I know have a chance with than worry about the two I know I can't have. I personally would talk to the breeder and simply ask if she allows visitations and picture taking sessions of the puppies while they're growing up. I also like to ask to meet the parents if they own both and see what kind of personalities they have as well. It helps me choose the right puppy in a litter if I can see how they react to mom, you just can't hide a high energy pup when mom returns to the litter! Hehehe


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I do not grade litters or select any puppies until they are close to 8 weeks of age. Just hang in there and be patient. I always let my puppy buyers know from the beginning that *I* pick the puppies. Once the litter is graded, from 1 to whatever, then people are able to get their puppies. So, yes, it sounds normal. What breed, and you must promise to show us lots of pictures.


----------



## precalc (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh no. The breeder has no problem with me visiting the puppies. It's me who doesn't want to visit until I know which puppies are available to me. As you say, I don't want to fall in love with one I can't have. 

It sounds like this breeder's methods are pretty typical, so I guess I won't get upset.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm with Redyre. I don't grade the litter until at least 8 weeks, unless there is some obvious disqualifying fault before then. And I don't let puppy people pick. I know the puppies best, and I know their potential people pretty darn well, too. So I match them up according to temperament and several other factors. I make this known from the start.


----------



## precalc (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. As I said, this is my first experience with a breeder. I've only had mutts until now. Sounds like everything is right on track.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

*IF* the breeder is letting you pick your puppy, I would actually advise you to visit the puppies on as many occasions as you can. Ask the breeder what the individual puppies are like. You want as much information as possible going into picking your puppy. How a puppy acts for one hour on one day is not indicative of their overall personality. Since someone else is picking before you, yes there is the chance that your first pick might get taken first. So pick two that you really like. Talk to your breeder about the litter, they spend the most time with the pups, they will know them better than anyone.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

wabanafcr said:


> I'm with Redyre. I don't grade the litter until at least 8 weeks, unless there is some obvious disqualifying fault before then. And I don't let puppy people pick. I know the puppies best, and I know their potential people pretty darn well, too. So I match them up according to temperament and several other factors. I make this known from the start.


I can vouch for wabanafcr on this point (not that she needs me to, but coming from a puppy person perspective rather than a breeder one...). If the breeder knows what they are doing and you are honest in your plans and hopes, they should be able to tell you who matches you best or if there is not a puppy available for you. I have no idea whether I would have picked out Mira for myself, but I couldn't be happier that she is the one who came home with me. 

Just be patient...as maddening as that is lol.


----------



## precalc (Jul 4, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> *IF* Since someone else is picking before you, yes there is the chance that your first pick might get taken first. So pick two that you really like.


There are two being picked before me, so I just feel like it would be hard to visit the litter and have any idea which puppy I could end up with. I think I'm better off waiting until after the other two are chosen and then discussing the remaining puppies with the breeder. 

Just out of curiosity: I know a breeder has the best understanding of each puppy's temperament, but at the same time, what are they going to do with the puppies they can tell are maybe less desirable? For you breeders out there--what do you do when you have a couple puppies in a litter that you think are more aggressive or more timid/nervous? Do you explain that to the prospective buyer? If so, what's the selling point for these puppies?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

precalc said:


> what do you do when you have a couple puppies in a litter that you think are more aggressive or more timid/nervous? Do you explain that to the prospective buyer? If so, what's the selling point for these puppies?


There are some homes that are right for a more aggressive/drivey pup or a more timid pup. An aggressive/drivey pup would do well in a working home, and a timid pup might do well as an elderly person's housepet, etc. There's a match for any personality. A good breeder shouldn't end up with any unstable puppies.


----------



## precalc (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks. I was just curious. I'm pretty sure the breeder I'm dealing with has great pups. I've met a several of them (adult dogs), and they were really neat. I trust the breeder to help me select the right puppy. I just want to know which one it's going to be and when we're going to bring her/him home!


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

precalc said:


> Just out of curiosity: I know a breeder has the best understanding of each puppy's temperament, but at the same time, what are they going to do with the puppies they can tell are maybe less desirable? For you breeders out there--what do you do when you have a couple puppies in a litter that you think are more aggressive or more timid/nervous? Do you explain that to the prospective buyer? If so, what's the selling point for these puppies?


Depends on the home. Let's take Shaina's Mira, who came from me, for example. I know that she wanted to do a lot with her future Flatcoat. Lots and lots of performance events. She needed and desired not only a soundly-constructed dog but a smart dog that would thrive on challenge, training, routine and one would develop a total trust and bond with her person. She needed a dog with lots and lots of energy--far more than the "average" puppy home. To many people, Mira would be "less desireable" simply because her energy level and needs would drive them insane. 

On the other hand is her far more laid-back sister, Bullet, who was not quite as well put together as Mira (lacking in front angulation and having a very strange high ear set, but still a lovely girl), would have driven Shaina nuts by not having enough "go." Instead, Bullet is in a fantastic pet home where she goes to work with her person every day, gets lots of attention and plenty of love, but not necessarily the same level of training.

And lets throw in another littermate for a third contrast. Brother Smarty went to a home where he is destined to be a working assistance dog and to work with his trainer in her dog training center. She trains hearing dogs, assistance dogs for the wheelchair-bound, drug dogs and other types of working dogs. As not only her personal assistance dog but also her demo dog and the ambassador for her training facility, he will go everywhere with her. He needed to be as smart as Mira but to have a more laid-back nature. He needed to be unflappable, a thinker, a steady soul. He loves his training and his person, but doesn't nearly have as much "go" as Mira does. He needed to be sturdy and well-built, agile, gentle.

What makes a particular puppy desireable for one person would be precisely what makes them undesireable for another. I do not place puppies based on color, and gender is only one tiny factor in the equation, although I can usually make that work out. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## precalc (Jul 4, 2010)

wabanafcr said:


> Depends on the home.


My question is this: what if all the people interested in the puppies are looking for a quiet family dog? Say you're breeding Golden Retrievers and you have a litter of six puppies. You have six families with kids who each want a puppy. You know two of your pups have the high energy level that will drive any of these families insane. So what do you tell the families, "I don't have a puppy for you, wait for my next litter, here's your deposit back"? And then what does the breeder do with those "high energy" puppies for whom he hasn't found the right home, keep them for a year or two until finding the perfect owner? Do you see my question? What if the homes do not match the temperaments of the puppies in your litter? At some point a breeder has to sell the puppies. How do they find the right homes for them? Do they just keep all the leftover pups? If so, do they eventually have 50 dogs? LOL!


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

precalc said:


> My question is this: what if all the people interested in the puppies are looking for a quiet family dog?


Then I don't have puppy for all of them. Plain and simple. I take no deposits and make no promises. When I evaluate the litter, I will let you know if I have a puppy for you or not. Most of the time, I'm able to accommodate the people on my puppy list--who, at this point, are almost all coming back for their second or third or fifth Flatcoat from us. At this point (after a combined 53 years in the breed between my mentor and myself), we have very few puppies available to new homes that haven't already had a pup from us before.

First, I do not breed often. I do not even have a litter per year and sometimes go 3-4 years without having puppies. So I would never end up with a houseful of "extras." Secondly, my breed is not common, so there are usually more homes than puppies anyway.

If I don't have a puppy that is right for a particular home, and I really like that home, I will help them find another breeder that I trust. If I have a puppy that doesn't fit any of the homes on my list, yes, it will stay here until I find the right home for it. It isn't about selling puppies. It is about doing everything in my power to make sure that puppy and people are happy with one another and remain that way for the life of the dog--this is exactly why people keep coming back to us for their next one!

Right now, we have three from our last litter, and they will be a year old at the end of the month. The boy actually belongs to some of our friends who are building a new house. They will be moved in and ready for him in September, but until then he lives here. They can come and get him whenever they like and they take him to obedience class, for walks, and for afternoon play dates. We kept two girls and will be eventually placing one of them in a different home (it looks like her bite is not going to be correct for this breed). Some people actually love getting a young adult that is crate and house-trained with a good start on obedience! It isn't as hard as you might think to find an appropriate home for an older puppy.

This is what works for US in our situation and our breed. For us, it is about making sure the dogs are happy! And the dogs won't be happy if they are in inappropriate homes!


----------



## precalc (Jul 4, 2010)

wabanafcr said:


> I take no deposits and make no promises.


You sound like a great breeder.  The breeder I'm buying from has quite a few litters. Three this year so far! If you don't take deposits, how do you sell your puppies? Do you keep a list of people who want them, then have them pay in full when they pick up their puppy? My breeder decides the pecking order based on who pays the deposit (1/2 total price) first, second, third, etc. Even though I was supposedly first on the list to be notified of the litter, I guess my check arrived second. Therefore, I pick after the person who paid before I did. 

My suggestion to breeders is to work up a brief info sheet on the buying process to give to prospective owners. Make it clear how everything is done, especially for the novice like myself. 

I do think getting a slightly older dog is a great idea. This was actually our original idea, but we were unable to find a one or two-year-old with the right temperament in our chosen breed. Because I have kids, I need a trustworthy dog, and the idea of a "rescue" can be risky. I would have many more options if I was a single person with no kids. LOL.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia was held on to by her breeder for 5 months. She was one of those dogs that HAD to go to the right home. She has lots of drive, energy, and intelligence and is not the most friendly, forgiving type of personality. For me, she's just great but would have driven most people who look into this breed insane. 

I emailed the breeder about a different puppy on her website and after talking to the breeder for a while, she was convinced Mia was the better fit for me. 

I know many breeders that do keep dogs very long in order to find the right home.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

precalc said:


> My question is this: what if all the people interested in the puppies are looking for a quiet family dog? Say you're breeding Golden Retrievers and you have a litter of six puppies. You have six families with kids who each want a puppy. You know two of your pups have the high energy level that will drive any of these families insane. So what do you tell the families, "I don't have a puppy for you, wait for my next litter, here's your deposit back"? And then what does the breeder do with those "high energy" puppies for whom he hasn't found the right home, keep them for a year or two until finding the perfect owner? Do you see my question? What if the homes do not match the temperaments of the puppies in your litter? At some point a breeder has to sell the puppies. How do they find the right homes for them? Do they just keep all the leftover pups? If so, do they eventually have 50 dogs? LOL!


Well most breeders will try to get the right homes in advance. If they have lots of quiet puppy homes waiting, they may choose a quieter stud dog for that litter so the odds are better the pups won't be so crazy. If there are more perfomance homes then the busy stud dog might get lucky (pun intended). Often that will happen long before the people are told they're on the 'list' for a litter. 

Even still, it's not often there will be JUST quiet homes for a litter, most breeders will be keeping something in some form, as in the pup stays with the breeder or there is performance homes lined up. And often there can be a difference between how a pup is raised, and how they turn out. My golden for example is a brat, she's noisy, a bit pushy and so on. But, I have her for performance so I like the sassy attitude. Had I not wanted that she would have had a lot more firm training as a young pup to get her under control a bit more and a lot more calm and cool. 

Most breeders will temperment test the pups and get a good idea of strengths etc. and pass on that info to the new owners, which is why they will pick out the pup. The pup that seems calm each time the people visit might have just spent three hours making chaos, and the hyped pup might be sleeping the rest of the time.....

Lana


----------



## Waggin (Aug 9, 2020)

Shaina said:


> I can vouch for wabanafcr on this point (not that she needs me to, but coming from a puppy person perspective rather than a breeder one...). If the breeder knows what they are doing and you are honest in your plans and hopes, they should be able to tell you who matches you best or if there is not a puppy available for you. I have no idea whether I would have picked out Mira for myself, but I couldn't be happier that she is the one who came home with me.
> 
> Just be patient...as maddening as that is lol.


Beware the breeder who focuses on the your money, feeds you tidbits on new info, & responds in a tirade after politely asking your placement in the que. Also, never has time to talk after she gets your deposit. Better to walk away than get a defective pup with no health tested parents. OFS allows breeders to not list bad results. Beware of that too.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

10-year-old thread.


----------

